# NGD: PRS SC58 Rasberry Dragon's Breath



## absolutorigin (Jan 3, 2013)

Picked this up today from my man DFD. Usually not into Private Stocks made from dealers. If I got one I always wanted to visit the factory and personally spec it out. But this is pretty much exactly how I would put one together and the quilt along with the color is just awesome . Sounds absolutely lethal through my Invader. Also has some of the best fretwork I've ever seen so far .

Anyways sorry for the crappy iphone pics. I'll get proper ones up later.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 3, 2013)

Fucking what.


----------



## J7string (Jan 3, 2013)

That is a damn nice guitar... and it doesn't help my GAS for a PRS Private Stock either... I know they're expensive as hell, but my mind won't budge off of them...

I'm jelly.


----------



## groovemasta (Jan 3, 2013)

With a name like raspberry dragon's breath you just know it's going to be great.


----------



## Watty (Jan 3, 2013)

#*Y$%&$%($*%&#).

I just recently saw them doing colors like this when browsing and thought it looked sweet. Thanks for pictures man; H(F)NGD!


----------



## SpaceDock (Jan 3, 2013)

Yowza, not what I was expecting. That is frikkin awesome.


----------



## Tristoner7 (Jan 3, 2013)

Damn, HNGD !


----------



## engage757 (Jan 3, 2013)

Holy shit! DIBS if you ever get rid of it bro! I LOVE it!


----------



## FireInside (Jan 3, 2013)

Looks fucking awesome!


----------



## Papaoneil (Jan 4, 2013)

This is one of those things that hurts so good


----------



## GXPO (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow, that fret work is spectacular. HNGD!


----------



## GazPots (Jan 4, 2013)

The colour is just outrageously deep. I can't stop looking at it.


----------



## Black_Sheep (Jan 4, 2013)

Incredible. PRS never disapoints! HNGD!


----------



## maliciousteve (Jan 4, 2013)

I am super jelly.

Possibly the most gorgeous PRS ever made and that's saying something.


----------



## nikt (Jan 4, 2013)

Congrats. Love the top and natural binding.

What are the body and neck woods?


----------



## Aztec (Jan 4, 2013)

Holy mother of pink and purple.


----------



## Lilarcor (Jan 4, 2013)

The color is absolutely tits! Not so sure about the top, though. The quilt is awesome but the small edge of birds-eye maple looks a bit odd, at least on a top that's supposed to be PS quality.
Nevertheless it's a killer guitar!


----------



## imprinted (Jan 4, 2013)

She's a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## Lagtastic (Jan 4, 2013)

Beautiful guitar


----------



## Jarmake (Jan 4, 2013)

Ooh, holy pinkishness, batman! Got to love this one. I wish I could someday afford something like this.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 4, 2013)

Absolutely awesome, looking forward to the better pics


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jan 4, 2013)

Nice very nice


----------



## mphsc (Jan 4, 2013)

That's some good breath & I really like the simplicity of the headstock & binding. PRS were my first custom, I spec'ed my Custom 22 in '94.


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 4, 2013)

Holy Shit! That's fuckin' mental!


----------



## themike (Jan 4, 2013)

Mr. Diamond has really been killing it lately with these PS's! Absolutely amazing - probably one of the smoothest finish blends Ive ever seen, congrats!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 4, 2013)

PRS tops never cease to amaze me!


----------



## LetsMosey (Jan 4, 2013)

Holy shit molasses on a cracker! That is absolutely breathtaking. I'm a sucker for pink guitars, awesome quilts, and this is the perfect combination. Congrats all around on that one! Bravo PRS!


----------



## leechmasterargentina (Jan 4, 2013)

You have a Santana axe there?


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jan 4, 2013)

Holy Awesome Finish.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 4, 2013)

THAT. IS. AWESOME.


----------



## Fluxx (Jan 4, 2013)

dat quilt :O

For serious, probably one of the best quilt tops ive ever seen. That is a SUPERB stain job.


----------



## Hourglass1117 (Jan 4, 2013)

Holy fucking mother of all fuck. That. Just. I can't even speak.


----------



## SkullCrusher (Jan 4, 2013)

he face has stopped working.

That is amazing


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 4, 2013)

man I don't even LIKE purple and that top gave me a boner

I love the subtle burst, I've seen a lot of PRSes where the color gradients are too sudden or sloppy but that one is absolutely perfect.


----------



## Musza (Jan 4, 2013)

I love it the top and the finish is outstanding


----------



## absolutorigin (Jan 4, 2013)

groovemasta said:


> With a name like raspberry dragon's breath you just know it's going to be great.



The name of the finish is indeed interesting, but it's what they came up with .



engage757 said:


> Holy shit! DIBS if you ever get rid of it bro! I LOVE it!



Noted, but don't get your hopes up haha. I think this one's a keeper .



Lilarcor said:


> The color is absolutely tits! Not so sure about the top, though. The quilt is awesome but the small edge of birds-eye maple looks a bit odd, at least on a top that's supposed to be PS quality.
> Nevertheless it's a killer guitar!



I find that funny because the bit of birdseye is probably my favorite feature. But I guess that's why they say beauty is in the eye of the beholder .



jephjacques said:


> man I don't even LIKE purple and that top gave me a boner
> 
> I love the subtle burst, I've seen a lot of PRSes where the color gradients are too sudden or sloppy but that one is absolutely perfect.



Yea I agree. This type of finish is particularly cool because the colors are all stained and blended that way. I think it's smoother as opposed to spraying on the burst.



leechmasterargentina said:


> You have a Santana axe there?



Nah, I took some these photos while at my dealer's office. Those are just part of the store's stock.


----------



## absolutorigin (Jan 4, 2013)

maliciousteve said:


> I am super jelly.
> 
> Possibly the most gorgeous PRS ever made and that's saying something.



I don't know about that, there's alot of beautiful PRSi out there. The aesthetics are nice, but I'm truly impressed with the tone, playability and overall feel of this guitar .



th3m1ke said:


> Mr. Diamond has really been killing it lately with these PS's! Absolutely amazing - probably one of the smoothest finish blends Ive ever seen, congrats!



Oh I agree. This is almost like he went into my head and read my exact wishes! Him and Moss definitely know how to spec these out. I also think smooth is the best way to describe the color blending. It's quite stunning in person.



technomancer said:


> Absolutely awesome, looking forward to the better pics



Soon! My camera decided to take a shit recently though haha.



nikt said:


> Congrats. Love the top and natural binding.
> 
> What are the body and neck woods?



They are both mahogany. Here is the spec sheet. I know the popular thing is to match the headstock veneer to the body, but that has never really been my thing.


----------



## Lilarcor (Jan 5, 2013)

absolutorigin said:


> I find that funny because the bit of birdseye is probably my favorite feature. But I guess that's why they say beauty is in the eye of the beholder .



I'm sure it is because otherwise I guess you would've never dropped a PSish amount of money for that guitar.  Just to clarify that top maybe has the best quilt I've ever seen! And I usually like slightly wild figurings. But the combination of both is just a bit unfamiliar to my eyes. That's all.


----------



## Govan Emmanuel (Jan 5, 2013)

Incredible guitar & awesome name too!

FUS-RO-DAH!


----------



## MikeH (Jan 5, 2013)

Holy hell. That is one amazing color.


----------



## yellowv (Jan 5, 2013)

That guitar is just ridiculous. Congrats man.


----------



## absolutorigin (Jan 7, 2013)

Lilarcor said:


> I'm sure it is because otherwise I guess you would've never dropped a PSish amount of money for that guitar.  Just to clarify that top maybe has the best quilt I've ever seen! And I usually like slightly wild figurings. But the combination of both is just a bit unfamiliar to my eyes. That's all.




Yea, I definitely understand. Also about the PSish money, while still not cheap, these can definitely be had for considerably less than the advertised price. I also traded in some stuff for this so it wasn't as bad. As bad .


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 7, 2013)

i'm in love with that guitar!
can't wait to see some high def pics


----------



## themike (Jan 8, 2013)

absolutorigin said:


> The name of the finish is indeed interesting, but it's what they came up with .



You know whats funny - is that a lot of times we go "hmm thats a wierd name" but when they first introduced the original "Dragons Breath" finish I looked at it and went.... hmmm, now I get it.

It literally looks like the fire ball coming out of a dragons mouth. 








Yours, was a dragon who obviously got into the raspberry patch first! haha


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh snaps, it's finished in nitro as well! That is absolute sexytime right there, bet it sounds ballsy as hell with the 59/09 in the bridge and just right with the 57/08 in the neck! I have a pair of 59/09's in my CuRo 24 and those pickups are badass, just wish you could find them used without paying $400 for them!  Congrats again dude, that beast is killer on all fronts!


----------



## Cappleton23 (Jan 8, 2013)

jesus titty-fucking christ!


----------



## absolutorigin (Jan 9, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


> You know whats funny - is that a lot of times we go "hmm thats a wierd name" but when they first introduced the original "Dragons Breath" finish I looked at it and went.... hmmm, now I get it.
> 
> It literally looks like the fire ball coming out of a dragons mouth.
> 
> ...



Yea a raspberry patch and then some haha . Yea I agree it does look like a fire ball! Love that guitar. These new dragon's breath finishes are quite something. I wonder what color combination we'll see next ?



HighGain510 said:


> Oh snaps, it's finished in nitro as well! That is absolute sexytime right there, bet it sounds ballsy as hell with the 59/09 in the bridge and just right with the 57/08 in the neck! I have a pair of 59/09's in my CuRo 24 and those pickups are badass, just wish you could find them used without paying $400 for them!  Congrats again dude, that beast is killer on all fronts!



Thanks man! Having had a few production PRS with the v12(which I liked), I was skeptical of the nitro at first. I had a few Gibsons where the nitro was thick, sticky and gummy. But to my surprise this finish is very thin and feels quite pleasant. Not really sticky, and I prefer it to the v12 now. 

I agree about the PRS pups. I really, really like this combination and it's staying for now. But it would be nice to experiment with the other 5X/XX pups without paying the $400 haha . We'll see though, I have a pair of Dragon I's that I may pop in there. I also really want swap in DGT pups, as those are always killer .


----------



## hairychris (Jan 9, 2013)

We need pics of the back of the body and the neck (as cert says that the neck is figured).

Come on!!


----------



## Imbrium998 (Jan 9, 2013)

I see how you are saying that this is a private stock guitar, but I was wondering how much this bad boy would be if you were to order something close to it from the custom shop? 
If anyone has done that can they give me a ballpark figure for what a SC would be with that finish?
I need to get a SC in that color somehow. I have never had such wood in my pants before for a PRS.


----------



## epsylon (Jan 10, 2013)

I came.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 10, 2013)

Imbrium998 said:


> I see how you are saying that this is a private stock guitar, but I was wondering how much this bad boy would be if you were to order something close to it from the custom shop?
> If anyone has done that can they give me a ballpark figure for what a SC would be with that finish?
> I need to get a SC in that color somehow. I have never had such wood in my pants before for a PRS.



The PRS Private Stock program IS their "custom shop", there aren't two customs shops for PRS guitars.  Your best bet is to hit up a PRS dealer for a quote. I'm pretty sure you'll either have to go Private Stock or perhaps if a dealer gets PRS to let them do a special run of them you might be able to get it a bit cheaper than the PS prices, but from a quick search it looks like the "dragon's breath" finished PS guitars are selling in the $10K range... 


Wild West Guitars : PRS Private Stock 3776 DGT Terracotta Dragons Breath



PRS Private Stock DC 245 Signature (Laguna Dragon's Breath) | Sweetwater.com

The price for a Private Stock can vary based on woods chosen and the dealer you work with though, which is why if you're serious the best way to figure out how much what you want would cost is to contact a dealer.


----------



## Minoin (Jan 10, 2013)

Insanely looking guitar man. Now, if it sounds like it looks


----------



## budda (Jan 10, 2013)

Pure tits man, enjoy!

I was at a big dealer yesterday (the guitar shop - The Guitar Shop - Home) and holy wow, I didn't look at PS (stored safe) but damn!

And now I'm trying to snag one


----------



## themike (Jan 10, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> The price for a Private Stock can vary based on woods chosen and the dealer you work with though, which is why if you're serious the best way to figure out how much what you want would cost is to contact a dealer.




Also - any price you see on a private stock from a dealer online is a MAP (minimum advertised price). The actual price will be lower.


----------



## infernalservice (Jan 10, 2013)

Ghat dyam. That is a beautiful finish. I cringe at a lot of the prs blends, but this one is stunning. An early entry for prs NGD of the year for sure.


----------



## fortisursus (Jan 10, 2013)

Ahh love it! I wouldn't mind a dragon to breath fire on my guitar if it could turn out like this.


----------



## Imbrium998 (Jan 10, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> The PRS Private Stock program IS their "custom shop", there aren't two customs shops for PRS guitars.  Your best bet is to hit up a PRS dealer for a quote. I'm pretty sure you'll either have to go Private Stock or perhaps if a dealer gets PRS to let them do a special run of them you might be able to get it a bit cheaper than the PS prices, but from a quick search it looks like the "dragon's breath" finished PS guitars are selling in the $10K range...
> 
> 
> Wild West Guitars : PRS Private Stock 3776 DGT Terracotta Dragons Breath
> ...




You make a grown man cry like a little girl. Thank you for the info for this misguided individual

Back on topic....this guitar is friggin epic. This is one of the very few guitars that inspire a rash of jealousy. HNGD!!!


----------



## themike (Jan 11, 2013)

I knew I recognized this guitar - does this look like YOUR Doug... uh, I mean SC58? haha


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 12, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


> I knew I recognized this guitar - does this look like YOUR Doug... uh, I mean SC58? haha



NOMS!  That finish is so awesome!


----------



## Watty (Jan 12, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


> It literally looks like the fire ball coming out of a dragons mouth.



If you guys go check out Dylan's Facebook page, you'll se he recently posted a piece of maple that would fit this finish RIDICULOUSLY well.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=464218153637926&set=a.195901413802936.51482.100001492372646&type=1&theater

Edit: Hopefully that works being that I copied the link after I logged in...


----------



## JSanta (Jan 12, 2013)

Not a color I would think I would want by viewing their website, but my God, how incredible! Amazing color on an even nicer piece of lumber. Congrats!


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jan 12, 2013)

I.... It's.... I....

There are no words. That may in fact be the most gorgeous finish I have ever seen.

Congratulations!!


----------



## absolutorigin (Jan 14, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> The price for a Private Stock can vary based on woods chosen and the dealer you work with though, which is why if you're serious the best way to figure out how much what you want would cost is to contact a dealer.



+1



budda said:


> Pure tits man, enjoy!
> 
> I was at a big dealer yesterday (the guitar shop - The Guitar Shop - Home) and holy wow, I didn't look at PS (stored safe) but damn!
> 
> And now I'm trying to snag one



The guitar shop definitely has some cool stuff. Some of the PS he has are amazing.




Minoin said:


> Insanely looking guitar man. Now, if it sounds like it looks



Best sounding/playing guitar I've owned yet. I said it earlier, but the overall feel is what truly makes me happy about this thing.



th3m1ke said:


> I knew I recognized this guitar - does this look like YOUR Doug... uh, I mean SC58? haha



Yup, Woundtight (Mike) with my sc58 . I must say I'm thankful for him in suggesting to finish this guitar in the Dragon's Breath style after seeing the raspberry glow sample body. Love the way it turned out!


----------



## absolutorigin (Jan 14, 2013)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Fucking what.


Not really sure either .



Watty said:


> If you guys go check out Dylan's Facebook page, you'll se he recently posted a piece of maple that would fit this finish RIDICULOUSLY well.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=464218153637926&set=a.195901413802936.51482.100001492372646&type=1&theater
> 
> Edit: Hopefully that works being that I copied the link after I logged in...



Love that quilt!



JSanta said:


> Not a color I would think I would want by viewing their website, but my God, how incredible! Amazing color on an even nicer piece of lumber. Congrats!



The color is definitely unique. The whole pink thing isn't my bag, yet I do like this. Hard to describe, but in person the colors are a bit richer and seem a tad less fluorescent. 



hairychris said:


> We need pics of the back of the body and the neck (as cert says that the neck is figured).
> 
> Come on!!



The neck isn't too figured. Has some really interesting grain though. I really like the way they put an antique natural tint on the back to give it a nice golden amber color.

I'm letting my nephew borrow my camera for a trip so I wont have it for a week. Here is some new phone pics for now. I'm still a crappy photographer though . Having trouble trying to catch the correct hue.

On another note, I guess I can call this the Halloween guitar .


----------



## jcyrrep (Jan 14, 2013)

Beautiful! Happy NGD!


----------

